# It's Tourney Time...



## HKF

Only bad part about being at work is I don't get the studio guys. Oh well. It's tourney time... Let's dance. Wisconsin Milwaukee doing what it did last year. Start the tournament off by knocking someone out of the dance.

Go Joah Tucker!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Brian34Cook

Believe I'm getting the UW-Milwaukee game.. should be interesting though..

Actually no... I think they'll be showing the Shockers game for this time..


----------



## ralaw

Do you guys know if the play by play is being aired online anywhere?


----------



## Coatesvillain

ralaw said:


> Do you guys know if the play by play is being aired online anywhere?


They're offering March Madness on demand on the internet for free. Go get it.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Well I get the OK/UWM game.. Cool..


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

Got me some popcorn and pizza....skipped work...gonna watch hoops for the next 2 days untill my eyes hurt...got the UWM game here in Michigan


----------



## HKF

I'm watching the first two games on the internet.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Update:

Wichita State up 10-4
UWM up 10-4


----------



## HKF

CBS sucks by the way. These jerks know people are at work, so they commercial you to death. :dead:


----------



## HKF

I'm blacked out of the BC game on the internet. WTF? Wichita State is doing a number on Seton Hall early. Watch my Valley schools show the country what's up.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

UWM is better than I thought they were


----------



## Nimreitz

Yeah me too. I mean, I know Oklahoma is a weak power conference team, but Wisconsin-Milwaukee is never even in the same league as my Badgers when we play. I guess it could be because it's always at Kohl, but I mean, the Panthers never even make a game of it.

This internet thing is amazing. THANK YOU CBS!!

EDIT: I didn't know Joah Tucker originally went to Bradley. Bet you wish you hung on to him HKF!


----------



## HKF

Nimreitz said:


> Yeah me too. I mean, I know Oklahoma is a weak power conference team, but Wisconsin-Milwaukee is never even in the same league as my Badgers when we play. I guess it could be because it's always at Kohl, but I mean, the Panthers never even make a game of it.
> 
> This internet thing is amazing. THANK YOU CBS!!
> 
> EDIT: I didn't know Joah Tucker originally went to Bradley. Bet you wish you hung on to him HKF!


I wish we hung onto Danny Granger and Joah Tucker. I know both guys. 

By the way, Oklahoma losing means nothing, because people seem to forget about Kelvin Sampson choking almost every single season in the tournament. The only time he didn't choke was when he had Hollis Price. He's still a choker.

The audio in the Greensboro site is screwed up. They are playing 80's music. What the ****?


----------



## ralaw

Coatesvillain said:


> They're offering March Madness on demand on the internet for free. Go get it.


I am #139,087 and waiting....I guess I'll just listen to the radio...thanks


----------



## Nimreitz

Shoulda signed up for VIP access a week ago. I was about 1200 deep and it took me 30 seconds. And this window is NOT closing.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Good.. Maybe the Air Force will come in handy.. They evacuated Cox Arena a little bit ago.. Interesting.. 

That wasnt harsh was it?

A suspicious package has been found. 

Will the terror level raise up to 'Orange - Illini'?

No but seriously.. I'm hoping everything is ok!


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Brian34Cook said:


> Good.. Maybe the Air Force will come in handy.. They evacuated Cox Arena a little bit ago.. Interesting..
> 
> That wasnt harsh was it?
> 
> A suspicious package has been found.
> *
> Will the terror level raise up to 'Orange'?*
> 
> No but seriously.. I'm hoping everything is ok!


That'll be a good omen for your Illinois...


----------



## MLKG

I was counting on the MVC to make me some money this year, so far so good.


----------



## HKF

Damn Jamar Nutter hit another 3. Bah.


----------



## HKF

Seton Hall down 52-39 now.


----------



## Carbo04

Suspicious package in the San Diego areana. Games getting delayed, or maybe even cancelled for today.


----------



## Brian34Cook

San Diego arena evacuated before NCAA game

LOS ANGELES --- Police evacuated a San Diego college arena on Thursday, hours before a first-round NCAA championship basketball game, after a bomb-sniffing dog signaled a potential problem at a hot dog stand.

"A bomb-sniffing dog noticed something in a hot dog cart," Beresford said. "They got a hit on something that was in the cart itself.

[More in URL]

I cant help but think the dog just wanted hotdogs..

I'm trying to be funny and as funny as this hot dog thing sounds, the Bomb Squad is investigating this thing..


----------



## Carbo04

Brian34Cook said:


> I cant help but think the dog just wanted hotdogs..



Possibly, lol.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

I laugh at all you Americans that can only watch one game at once. Basic Cable we get CBS East affiliate, CBS West Affiliate, plus the 4 Regional Sportsnet channels in Canada (that will show different games).

Then again I have to pay $30 month to get access to about 500 college games on Digital Cable in the regular season.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

I laugh at myself for making that prior post, when instead of being at home and watching two TV's, I am at work. Damn.


----------



## HKF

JuniorNoboa said:


> I laugh at myself for making that prior post, when instead of being at home and watching two TV's, I am at work. Damn.


Idiot.


----------



## HKF

C'mon UWM and Wichita. I picked thee. Make me look smart. This is one of the few tournaments I feel like I got something with my picks.


----------



## Carbo04

JuniorNoboa said:


> I laugh at all you Americans that can only watch one game at once. Basic Cable we get CBS East affiliate, CBS West Affiliate, plus the 4 Regional Sportsnet channels in Canada (that will show different games).
> 
> Then again I have to pay $30 month to get access to about 500 college games on Digital Cable in the regular season.



Why you laughing at me? Here in the Raleigh, Durham, Fayetteville area in North Carolina we get all the NCAA tournament games shown for free on WRAL's 4 digital cable channels. Plus we get regular season games free. I'll laugh at you now.


----------



## The Truth

JuniorNoboa said:


> I laugh at myself for making that prior post, when instead of being at home and watching two TV's, I am at work. Damn.



I'm at work watching the games on my computer.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Talkin about this Cox Arena thing on Fox News and ESPNEWS.. Interesting stuff.. 

News Conference later on..


----------



## Geaux Tigers

When I was in highschool I used to ask to go to the bathroom and then go around campus trying to find a tv. I would get my buddy and we would take it into a store closet or a unused room and plug it up. We would be rigging bunny ears half the time instead of watching the game :laugh:

When that class was over we would go to the next class and get on the roll and then leave again. Sometimes sneaking out of the window.

I LOVE MARCH MADNESS!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Why am I so amused by the hotdog stand thing?


----------



## Carbo04

Jsimo12 said:


> When I was in highschool I used to ask to go to the bathroom and then go around campus trying to find a tv. I would get my buddy and we would take it into a store closet or a unused room and plug it up. We would be rigging bunny ears half the time instead of watching the game :laugh:
> 
> When that class was over we would go to the next class and get on the roll and then leave again. Sometimes sneaking out of the window.
> 
> I LOVE MARCH MADNESS!



I just skipped school and stayed home those days. But that's so awesome. You're my hero. :clap:


----------



## HKF

Please don't postpone games. That would really suck. Check out the arena and make sure those games go off. Seriously aint **** going to happen. How does the NCAA tournament not have proper security?


----------



## Carbo04

Brian34Cook said:


> Why am I so amused by the hotdog stand thing?



Because you're hungry for hot dogs?


----------



## The Truth

HKF said:


> Please don't postpone games. That would really suck. Check out the arena and make sure those games go off. Seriously aint **** going to happen. How does the NCAA tournament not have proper security?



Well, considering some clown has snuck into something like 30 super bowls over the years, anything can happen.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Carbo04 said:


> Because you're hungry for hot dogs?


Ya know that could be true..

This really does suck.. It's not right for the players in the biggest tournament of their lives to have to worry about things like this and their safety.. It's suppse to be fun, not like this 

CNN is talkin about this now..


----------



## Carbo04

Brian34Cook said:


> Ya know that could be true..
> 
> This really does suck.. It's not right for the players in the biggest tournament of their lives to have to worry about things like this and their safety.. It's suppse to be fun, not like this
> 
> CNN is talkin about this now..



I agree. I hate stupid ****ing people that do stuff like this.


----------



## Brian34Cook

ESPN's Jay Bilas reported that Marquette was on its bus at the hotel and had not been cleared to come to the arena. Tip-off between the Golden Eagles and Alabama is scheduled at 2:40 p.m. ET.

ESPN.com's Wayne Drehs reported the games will be delayed at least two hours.

Later games include UCLA vs. Belmont at 4:55 p.m. ET, Illinois vs. Air Force at 7:25 p.m. ET and Washington vs. Utah State at 9:45 p.m. ET.

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/news/story?id=2371145

While I want them to play I'd prefer the fans and players and everyone to be safe moreso than a basketball game!


----------



## Carbo04

Brian34Cook said:


> ESPN.com's Wayne Drehs reported the games will be delayed at least two hours.
> 
> Later games include UCLA vs. Belmont at 4:55 p.m. ET, Illinois vs. Air Force at 7:25 p.m. ET and Washington vs. Utah State at 9:45 p.m. ET.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/news/story?id=2371145



How ****ty. So would Bama play tomorrow? Before these other games and just pushing the rest back as well, or super late tonight I wonder.


----------



## Nimreitz

Dammit, I was really looking forward to watching some back to back Wisconsin wins. This state is starting to become the new Indiana baby!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Two bomb-sniffing dogs detected the package inside a condiment container near a vendor cart outside Cox Arena. A bomb robot was sent to the scene, FBI spokeswoman Jan Caldwell told The Associated Press.

Fans and officials were told to gather behind a parking structure across the street.

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/news/story?id=2371145

To be continued..


----------



## JuniorNoboa

I'm at work... doing work


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Carbo04 said:


> How ****ty. So would Bama play tomorrow? Before these other games and just pushing the rest back as well, or super late tonight I wonder.




It really would not be super late... it would be a 12:00 start out west, which is 9:00 there time. Yo


----------



## HKF

Okay it won't take 2 hours for them to prepare thank goodness.


----------



## GNG

UW-Mil. over Oklahoma and Wich. St. over Seton Hall were two of the easiest calls I had to make in my bracket.

LOL at Kelvin Sampson.


----------



## GNG

Pacific...who knew? Boston College better step it up. A lot of my friends (like everyone else) has them beating Villanova.


----------



## Carbo04

People finally starting to be let into the arena in San Diego.


----------



## HKF

2-0 so far. C'mon BC. Hold on.


----------



## Carbo04

I got Wisconsin-Milwuakee right. Come on, BC!! Please die, Seton Hall!


----------



## The Truth

Rawse said:


> UW-Mil. over Oklahoma and Wich. St. over Seton Hall were two of the easiest calls I had to make in my bracket.
> 
> LOL at Kelvin Sampson.



I had em both too.


----------



## GNG

March freakin' Madness early on. Great shot by that Pacific kid.


----------



## Carbo04

I LOVE MARCH MADNESS!!! OVERTIME ALREADY!!!

Ok, I'm calm.. Seriously.


----------



## HKF

I'm blacked out of the BC game because it's being broadcast locally in LA. I'm finished. If it wasn't for ATLien I'd be done.


----------



## HKF

The more the day goes on, the stupider Billy Packer looks.


----------



## Nimreitz

Yeah, we really should have let a team like Maryland or Cincinnati (just as good as Seton Hall) in ahead of a team like Missouri State (arguably better than Wichita State).

COME ON PACIFIC!!

I'm 1-1. I knew UW-M would win, but I just figured it was too trendy, and that my bias was too hometown for my own good. Rob Jeter is a great young coach though, but I don't know, Milwaukee just doesn't run that swing offense well enough to be playing it.


----------



## GNG

Holy crap. Webb?!


----------



## Nimreitz

71 - 65 PACIFIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is AMAZING!! March Madness is the greatest time of year!


----------



## Brian34Cook

This is cool.. Pacific already screwing up my bracket.. I had B.C. in the Final 4 :laugh:

Oh well everything else has gone according to plan except this one..


----------



## HKF

Brian34Cook said:


> This is cool.. Pacific already screwing up my bracket.. I had B.C. in the Final 4 :laugh:
> 
> Oh well everything else has gone according to plan except this one..


As did I. Damn.

Edit: In the 5 brackets I did, I split Villanova with BC.


----------



## GNG

Uh-oh...c'mon, BC. Save my bracket.

(Elite 8 for me)


----------



## Brian34Cook

Oh my.. Another big 3 for Pacific..

Wow.. then Dudley answers it..


----------



## HKF

BC with the ball. I'm still blacked out.


----------



## MLKG

I felt so smart with UMW and Wichita State until I realized just but everybody has those two teams.

I'm indifferent towards BC. I have them in the sweet 16, but a lot of people have them going further. It would probably help me more than hurt if they lost.

72-74, 12 seconds left, BC ball. 

Thank you CBS website.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Oh my god.. What a game.. Double overtime.. BC and myself live!


----------



## MLKG

Foul. I don't have sound didn't catch who's on the line. Shooting 2.


----------



## HKF

Double OT. I'm dying in my computer chair. I need to go home right now.


----------



## Nimreitz

I don't care if you have BC as the Champs, how can you not cheer for Pacific!?!?


----------



## MLKG

Anybody know what games are all delayed? I was going to cut out early to watch UCLA, but if they're not going to be playing....


----------



## GNG

Cbs, No!!! Go Back To The Game!!!


----------



## GNG

We're DOUBLE OVERTIME in Pacific-BC, and CBS cuts to TENNESSEE-WINTHROP?!?!?!?!?!

WTF!


----------



## MLKG

Rawse said:


> We're DOUBLE OVERTIME in Pacific-BC, and CBS cuts to TENNESSEE-WINTHROP?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> WTF!


Haha you live in Memphis.


----------



## Like A Breath

Game over. BC can't blow this, Pacific looks spent.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Mike luvs KG said:


> Anybody know what games are all delayed? I was going to cut out early to watch UCLA, but if they're not going to be playing....


Marquette/Alabama
Belmont/UCLA
Air Force/Illinois
Utah State/Washington

the 3 games on the bottom of those listed will start about an hour and a half later than originally.. for instance, Illinois should play around 8 ct or something..


----------



## HKF

Pacific looks cooked. Great first day so far.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Whew.. B.C. sure had a scare.. Thank you guys.. dont blow a ten pt lead ala Arizona, BC! :laugh:


----------



## Nimreitz

Yeah, game over. Too bad, but when BC had the ball down by two you just knew they had to be playing for overtime instead of for the win. The talent/depth/conditioning will always win out in the long run. And then Maraker came out and aired a three to start the second OT and it was done.


----------



## HKF

3-0. Envy me till I lose the next 4 games. I picked Winthrop to win. I sure hope they do.


----------



## GNG

HKF said:


> 3-0. Envy me till I lose the next 4 games. I picked Winthrop to win. I sure hope they do.


I had them in my bracket until I saw everyone - including Tony Kornheiser - picking them. I switched to Tennessee at the last second.

No guts, no glory. If Winthrop wins, I'm just yellow.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Yeah I have the Vols winning too but dont know if they will.. Have them losing to Wichita State next round anyways..


----------



## BG7

Thank goodness BC won, everyones bracket is saved.

Can't wait for the Marquette game, best game of the day.


----------



## Premier

HKF said:


> 3-0. Envy me till I lose the next 4 games. I picked Winthrop to win. I sure hope they do.


As am I. I had Winthrop for two days until I finally sucumbed to peer pressure and selected Tennesseee to the Sweet Sixteen. At least I have one of the two correct Witchita State-Seton Hall selections in my pool. BC really has to do better though, especially against 'Nova in which they'll face the best run and press in the country.


----------



## Premier

Rawse said:


> No guts, no glory. If Winthrop wins, I'm just yellow.


If Winthrop wins (they need to shoot a lot of threes), I'll feel like an idiot after touting about them for two days and then picking Tennessee. At least I'll have _some_ bragging rights.


----------



## HKF

Premier said:


> If Winthrop wins (they need to shoot a lot of threes), I'll feel like an idiot after touting about them for two days and then picking Tennessee. At least I'll have _some_ bragging rights.


You get none if they win. :banana: :clown:


----------



## HKF

I picked Marquette (Blacked out again), Winthrop, Florida and Nevada.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Times for Cox Arena games:

Alabama vs. Marquette 
3:50pm

Belmont vs. UCLA
6:05pm

Air Force vs. Illinois
8:30pm

Utah St vs. Washington
10:55pm

All times Eastern..


----------



## FSH

3-0 so far..


----------



## GNG

Well, 'Bama and 'Tana have convincing leads in the first half over Marquette and Nevada.

Looks like I'm going to lose a couple. Only a pinpr-ickthough.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Montana is a Jsimo12 upset special supreme...


----------



## Brian34Cook

Jsimo12 said:


> Montana is a Jsimo12 upset special supreme...


Just one of my few upsets.. 

I'm looking OK for now. I got TENN, FLA, MON, but also have Marquette :curse:


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Brian34Cook said:


> Just one of my few upsets..
> 
> I'm looking OK for now. I got TENN, FLA, MON, but also have Marquette :curse:


Marquette can defenitly come back with the way Novak shoots. Only problem is Jean Felix has no conscience and will shoot from anywhere no matter what. He's on today and when you couple the fact that he's on with the fact the he doesn't care when or where he shoots a three, Alabama becomes more dangerous.


----------



## Premier

I have Marquette, Tennessee, Florida, and Nevada.

It looks like I'll lose two of those.


----------



## HKF

Marquette is a disgrace and the Big East is looking really overrated.


----------



## Carbo04

I'm glad I picked Marquette to lose. I knew they sucked ***. COME ON, WINTHROP!


----------



## GNG

Premier said:


> I have Marquette, Tennessee, Florida, and Nevada.
> 
> It looks like I'll lose two of those.


At least two, the way Tennessee's playing.

Perfect example of always going with your first instinct. I'm going to be sick if Winthrop wins. Really excited, but sick.


----------



## GNG

Someone remind Major Wingate that he sucks and can stop acting like a hardass anytime now...


----------



## HKF

Winthrop should not have been a 15 seed. They were at least a 13.


----------



## zagsfan20

I have Tennessee, Nevada, Alabama and Florida...

C'mon Nevada, although I like Montana's big guy named Strait...


----------



## Nimreitz

Yeah, Winthrop got hosed in the seeding. And I'm embarassed to tell you guys that even though I was the first person to say Winthrop over Tennessee in that "Biggest Upset" thread, I didn't take them in my bracket.

And I took the homer Marquette pick all the way to the Elite 8 

Whatever, I honestly believe that if you have 5/8 in the Elite 8, plus 3/4 in the Final Four and then correctly pick the final two and the Champion, you are going to win most pools. Not the ESPN thing, but probably the $5 work pool.


----------



## HKF

Wingate is a bum. Why are you screaming?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

HKF said:


> Winthrop should not have been a 15 seed. They were at least a 13.


Maybe so, but more importantly...Is anyone still believing that Tennessee is a 2 seed?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

HKF said:


> Wingate is a bum. Why are you screaming.


:laugh: I've been saying that forever. Wingate is the worst post player in the SEC. Dude is letting Dane Bradshaw get more rebounds a game than him!


----------



## Carbo04

Wingate doing all this screaming and posing is like me going in and making 1 lucky shot and screaming my head off.


----------



## GNG

Jsimo12 said:


> :laugh: I've been saying that forever. Wingate is the worst post player in the SEC. Dude is letting Dane Bradshaw get more rebounds a game than him!


He's Marcus Campbell with a headband and an attitude.


----------



## HKF

Marquette and Nevada are making runs.


----------



## GNG

Well, that settles it. Dane Bradshaw is out of gas. :laugh:


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Marquette appears to be making a little run...


----------



## Nimreitz

Come on Warrio...... Gold.... Golden Eagles!! Represent Sconnie!

2 point game! Dominic James is an absolute stud, how come I never heard of him in high school, where's he from?


----------



## GNG

Who, in this day and age, names their kid Otis?


----------



## zagsfan20

Nimreitz said:


> Come on Warrio...... Gold.... Golden Eagles!! Represent Sconnie!
> 
> 2 point game! Dominic James is an absolute stud, how come I never heard of him in high school, where's he from?


James played his high school ball in Indiana and was runner-up for Mr. Basketball behind Luke Zeller last year...

Zeller hasn't done squat thus far...


----------



## Geaux Tigers

This UT-Winthrop game is the type where I can't tell if Winthrop is stepping up or Tennessee is playing down. 

Either way both seedings are wrong. This is a 12 playing a 5...


----------



## HKF

1:14 left Tennessee-Winthrop tied. C'mon Eagles.


----------



## HKF

South Alabama didn't even show up. Their top two scorers never got off the bus.


----------



## Nimreitz

zagsfan20 said:


> James played his high school ball in Indiana and was runner-up for Mr. Basketball behind Luke Zeller last year...


Oh, that's kind of embarassing that I didn't know who he was then.

Yeah, JSimo, that's exactly what I said just a few minutes ago, this isn't a 15/2 game, it's more like a 5 seed and I thought Winthrop was more like an 11.


----------



## HKF

Winthrop has no one to blame but themselves if they lose this bad boy. Get a stop boys.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Nimreitz said:


> Oh, that's kind of embarassing that I didn't know who he was then.
> 
> *Yeah, JSimo, that's exactly what I said just a few minutes ago, this isn't a 15/2 game, it's more like a 5 seed and I thought Winthrop was more like an 11.*


 :woot: We got it...


----------



## Carbo04

This is more like a 7/10 game between Tennessee and Winthrop.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I can't wait till Iona gets themselves a little piece of my avatar!

<---------------


----------



## HKF

How the hell did Tennessee get a 2 seed? LSU is a 4? What the heck?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

HKF said:


> How the hell did Tennessee get a 2 seed? LSU is a 4? What the heck?


 :clap: Repped! :clap:


----------



## GNG

This is wild. There's been, like, eight total points scored in the last seven minutes. If this goes OT, it favors Tennessee by a lot.

And Marquette's taken the lead on Bama.


----------



## Carbo04

How ****ing gay!!!


----------



## HKF

I'm watching both games (Winthrop and Montana) and Nevada is exactly what happens to a team that gets overseeded. I mean was this team really 7 spots better than Utah State? They beat Utah State by one in OT.


----------



## zagsfan20

Money man Chris Lofton nails another one...


----------



## HKF

Oh Lofton hit it. OH ****


----------



## GNG

What an impossible shot...


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Rawse said:


> What an impossible shot...


Not really for Chris Lofton...I think all of UT is overrated but Lofton is at times underrated...

All he can do is shoot though...but he can do that with the best of them..


----------



## HKF

Winthrop blew this game. No doubt.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Haha right when it cuts back to Alabama I see Jean Felix hit a crazy three. The kid really doesn't care if he's shooting 23% or 63% he will take anything...

He is also doing a great job guarding Novak...


----------



## Carbo04

What a joke. That joke of a #2 seed should of been out. Oh well, Tennessee is going out next round easily.


----------



## GNG

What a game. What a finish.

That Winthrop kid has a cannon. The pass went off the backboard?!


----------



## HKF

4-1 so far. What a horrible game at the end. Damn Winthrop did not keep the pressure on.


----------



## HKF

I should be 5-0. Damn it Gregg Marshall. This was the game to win and you guys choked.


----------



## Like A Breath

Tennessee may be the worst 2nd seed ever.


----------



## CAnthony15

ahhhh and I picked Winthorp to win that game! at least my final four pick of BC barely stayed alive today.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Anyone getting their first looks at Ronald Steele? What do you think?

Im sky high on him. He's got a big body and is money in the clutch. He knows when to shoot and when to pass. I think he's a great NBA PG in the making...


----------



## Brian34Cook

That's ok because TENN is better than UNC, ILL, and MSU :laugh:

Well I'm undefeated so far in my bracket.. I'm a little concerned about the Marquette one though..


----------



## HKF

Jsimo12 said:


> Anyone getting their first looks at Ronald Steele? What do you think?
> 
> Im sky high on him. He's got a big body and is money in the clutch. He knows when to shoot and when to pass. I think he's a great NBA PG in the making...


Blacked out of the Marquette game.


----------



## MLKG

Thank you Chris Lofton. I knew Tennessee was badly overrated, but I didn't expect that. I just checked and realized my money league is the only one I don't have Wichita State beating them in, which sucks because I don't think there is any way they get passed the Shockers.

Nevada has been surprisingly dissapointing. They won 14 in a row to close the season, I thought they were the one 5 seed that was safe.

Come on Alabama.

I'm 5-0 so far with Alabama up and Nevada down.


----------



## Scinos

I'm 5-0 so far, heh. Marquette and Nevada are gonna wreck it for me though.


----------



## Nimreitz

Like A Breath said:


> Tennessee may be the worst 2nd seed ever.


Nah, that's not true. Winthrop was better than a 15 seed. There have been 2 seeds that actually lost to legit 15 seeds............ Iowa State and Hampton? They'll take out the Shockers in the next round, this will be a wake up call.

I mean come on, Winthrop played Memphis REALLY tough at Memphis. If it was a neutral site Memphis would have had a scare.


----------



## Nimreitz

Look at Montana out to ruin stupid people's brackets


----------



## HKF

Nevada is falling apart and Fazekas looks just as overrated as ever.


----------



## GNG

Jsimo12 said:


> Anyone getting their first looks at Ronald Steele? What do you think?
> 
> Im sky high on him. He's got a big body and is money in the clutch. He knows when to shoot and when to pass. I think he's a great NBA PG in the making...


I've gotten to see him a few times this year. One of the major reasons Mississippi State blew them out in Starkville is because we focused so much defensive energy with Gordon and Reginald Delk on Steele. He's the head of the Alabama snake, and Marquette hasn't come close to cutting it off, as far as I can tell.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Dominic James is impressing me...


----------



## Carbo04

Come on, Bama and Nevada!


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Nimreitz said:


> Look at Montana out to ruin stupid people's brackets


Not mine! I've always followed Montana sports for some reason. Its more of a sentimental pick than anything I suppose. I've always wanted to go take summer classes up there...Came in handy during Tourney Time...


----------



## Nimreitz

Dominic James is the second comming of Nate Robinson. This kid is just super athletic. If he proves next year that he can run the point and make everyone better, you know be more than a scorer (not saying that's all he is now), he's a legit top 10 draft pick.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Nimreitz said:


> Look at Montana out to ruin stupid people's brackets


Good, I didnt pick Nevada.. I even had this to say about this game: 



> Montana (i dont know about em) will be another 12/5 upset.. Nick Fazekas.. Please..


:laugh: I didnt know much about Montana but just had a feeling..


----------



## GNG

Nick Fazekas. What was I thinking...?


----------



## Nimreitz

Jsimo12 said:


> Not mine! I've always followed Montana sports for some reason. Its more of a sentimental pick than anything I suppose. I've always wanted to go take summer classes up there...Came in handy during Tourney Time...


I meant anyone who had Nevada past the second round. Picking Montana over Nevada is just plain impressive to me.


----------



## zagsfan20

HKF said:


> Nevada is falling apart and Fazekas looks just as overrated as ever.


I agree he's pulling a choke job this game....

but 1 game is nothing to base a players overall game on...


----------



## Brian34Cook

Cmon Marquette.. Keep up your run !!!!

Oh wow a 3 for Alabama.. Down 7


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Felix! Are you kidding me!


----------



## Nimreitz

So is a Marquette defender going to step out on Felix or what?


----------



## Brian34Cook

Big shot by Novak.. Then Marquette takes a charge.. Down 4 with 2:20 to go.. nice game here


----------



## GNG

Felix with the game of his life.

And Novak answers! And Bama turns it over!


----------



## HKF

Not basing it on one game, but last year he looked overrated against Illinois too. Montana has done the 12-5 upset yet again. Unbelievable. Seriously, if you're a 5 seed or a 6 seed, you should just expect to lose.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Another Novak 3.. 1 pt game.. wow


----------



## Nimreitz

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooovaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaak


----------



## HKF

Someone keep me up to date.


----------



## zagsfan20

HKF said:


> Not basing it on one game, but last year he looked overrated against Illinois too. Montana has done the 12-5 upset yet again. Unbelievable. Seriously, if you're a 5 seed or a 6 seed, you should just expect to lose.


I still remember the game this year when he doused 40 on Kansas and the Kansas assistant got up in his grill over nothing...


----------



## Brian34Cook

Alabama got a bucket, Marquette took a bad 3.. 

Alabama misses a 3.. O board.. Marquette steal.. down the court.. fouled but James down and hurt..


----------



## Like A Breath

James made a super-athletic steal but he's hurt


----------



## Nimreitz

Did you see Dominic James pick off that pass!?!? Honestly, how athletic is this kid?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

HKF said:


> Someone keep me up to date.


Uhmmm Novak and Jean Felix are shooting it the second they touch it and burning it!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Both free throws good..

Bama 86-85 with 54.6 left


----------



## Nimreitz

James makes both FTs. 86-85, Bama ball, 54.6 left


----------



## Geaux Tigers

SEC down year? I dunno...:wink:


----------



## HKF

This NCAA has had a lot of drama no doubt.


----------



## Brian34Cook

LOL dribbled it off his foot.. Marquette ball


----------



## Like A Breath

Felix turns it over!


----------



## Like A Breath

Turnaround J? Not a good choice, Novak.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Oh dont foul Steele! He is MONEY! Won 2 games for Bama on the line this season...


----------



## Nimreitz

Honestly, is Dominic such a difficult name to pronounce? James' name isn't Dominique, he's not a french woman.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Novak missed turnaround jumper.. Bama board..

Marquette with a little brain freeze allowing 10 seconds to go off or something..

Steele fouled intentionally.. 19.3 left

Makes both.. 88-85 'Bama


----------



## Nimreitz

That's fine. Watch Novak hit this three at the buzzer to send it to OT.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Novak time! He made a bad decision on that turnaround J but this is his kinda time to shine.


----------



## HKF

Can anyone explain why I'm blacked out of a Marquette-Alabama game? It doesn't really make any sense.


----------



## GNG

Bama's going to take this game. Novak won't save Marquette. There can't be this much drama in the first two sets of games...can there?


----------



## sMaK

Damnit Marqutte I got you guys in the Sweet 16.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Wow! Novak misses a CLEAN look!


----------



## sMaK

WIDE OPEN! You gotta be kidding me!?


----------



## Like A Breath

Sweet-shooting white big men been disappointing today.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Montana wins! Go GRIZZ!


----------



## Diable

HKF said:


> Can anyone explain why I'm blacked out of a Marquette-Alabama game? It doesn't really make any sense.


the game that was on the local cbs station was blacked out here.

The feeds on the internet are about a minute or so delayed aren't they?

It looks like Bama advances,Montana too.

I expected Winthrop to give Tennessee hell in that came,but they would have won easily if they could have only executed a little in the last six minutes.I don't think they scored more than two points at the end.


----------



## HKF

Big East has lost Seton Hall and Marquette today. I expect Georgetown, Pitt and West Virginia to join them tomorrow. Seriously the Big East was UConn and Nova and everyone else was okay, but not so much better than the rest of the nation.


----------



## HKF

Diable said:


> the game that was on the local cbs station was blacked out here.
> 
> The feeds on the internet are about a minute or so delayed aren't they?
> 
> It looks like Bama advances,Montana too.
> 
> I expected Winthrop to give Tennessee hell in that came,but they would have won easily if they could have only executed a little in the last six minutes.I don't think they scored more than two points at the end.


They went the final 3:57 without a basket and lost.


----------



## MLKG

Man I picked Alabama because I thought they had the shooters to keep up with Novac and would be able to beat them up inside... but if they had to play another game I would NOT pick them again.

They were horrible down the stretch, I think Marquette had about 10 straight points off of turnovers to get back into the game. Nobody from Alabama could handle the ball or pass out of pressure. They only because of some extraordinarily hot 3 point shooting.

Dominic James is incredible, that's not really news though.


----------



## Diable

They just showed the highlights on SPortscenter that Tennessee WInthrop game was tied at 56 with nine minutes left and it ended up 63-61.Winthrop looked like the better team most of that game,but they just didn't work for good shots at the end.


----------



## HKF

Well if you had the grade the early session of the first round, I give it an A. 

Between the BC game, the Marquette-Bama, Winthrop-Tennessee finishes and the Nevada, Wichita State and UWM games, I'd say it was a fun afternoon (or morning for me) of basketball. 

I think UCLA is going to get a tough game from Belmont. It's obvious that until the Greg Oden class comes to school for at least a year, the top teams are going to struggle. 

Florida clobbering South Alabama was no surprise.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

Alabama is notorious for building big early leads and slowly letting them slip away in the second half. They got lucky this afternoon...


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Jonathan Watters said:


> Alabama is notorious for building big early leads and slowly letting them slip away in the second half. They got lucky this afternoon...


They also got lucky with the shooting performance from Jean-Felix...go check his 3PT% from the past 6 or so games of the season and you'll see...


----------



## zagsfan20

Nimreitz said:


> Honestly, is Dominic such a difficult name to pronounce? James' name isn't Dominique, he's not a french woman.


My grandpa's name was Dominique and he was a Polish male...

and what about Dominique Wilkins...?


----------



## HKF

One thing about Marquette. In James, Matthews and McNeal they will be an NCAA tournament team a year from now. Those guys are all freshman. Tom Crean sure can recruit.


----------



## MLKG

HKF said:


> Well if you had the grade the early session of the first round, I give it an A.
> 
> Between the BC game, the Marquette-Bama, Winthrop-Tennessee finishes and the Nevada, Wichita State and UWM games, I'd say it was a fun afternoon (or morning for me) of basketball.


I know I didn't get anything done at work.


----------



## Diable

I don't see why Winthrop was ever a 15 seed,but if I could beat them in the first round like Tennessee did I would be really happy.Florida is a 3 seed and they get South Alabama.I just don't think S.Bama is anywhere near as good as Winthrop.I was about ready to post a thread entitled Tennessee upsets Winthrop. 

What's the tip time on the UCLA game?I got big money on Belmont


----------



## MLKG

Diable said:


> I don't see why Winthrop was ever a 15 seed,but if I could beat them in the first round like Tennessee did I would be really happy.Florida is a 3 seed and they get South Alabama.I just don't think S.Bama is anywhere near as good as Winthrop.I was about ready to post a thread entitled Tennessee upsets Winthrop.
> 
> What's the tip time on the UCLA game?I got big money on Belmont


The funny thing about Tennessee is, while they didn't deserve a 2 seed, Winthrop was also a lot better than a 15 seed. And now that they've won, they have to play Wichita State on Saturday and then either Michigan State or North Carolina in the Sweet 16. That's a nasty half bracket.


----------



## FSH

4-3! dam u winthorp!


----------



## Premier

I'm 5-2.

Tennessee holds on and Winthrop plays a hell of a game (so, I don't look like an idiot after having Winthrop in my bracket for two days before being ridiculed for the selection)

Nevada and Marquette screw me.

Florida wins an easy one.


----------



## Your Answer

Im also 5-2

Nevada i also had but i wouldnt of even considered picking Montana so im not as upset with that but picking Seton Hall was horrible on my part they just played god awful but didnt have either of those teams winning the next round so an overall good afternoon


----------



## Geaux Tigers

SEC = 3-0
Big East = 1-2


----------



## Brian34Cook

I'm 6-1 (thanks a lot Marquette).. Although I have Marquette going down anyways next round.. I dont feel good about my picks tonight..


----------



## Diable

Is Belmont in Tennessee?I know there was a civil war battle in Tennessee by that name.There's a Belmont Abbey near Charlotte,but they aren't even division 1 probably.


----------



## Like A Breath

Belmont is taking it to UCLA right now, and don't look like they'll be backing down anytime soon. I think UCLA's lack of size is hurting them big time, and will continue to do so if they advance.


----------



## apelman42

Jsimo12 said:


> SEC = 3-0
> Big East = 1-2


BC's in the ACC 

Big East = 0-2


----------



## apelman42

God I had class all f'in day and I couldn't miss because we've got midterms next week.

I hate school.


----------



## HKF

Where is Kawika at? He called this one and I figured that Belmont would have to shoot the 3 well.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

apelman42 said:


> BC's in the ACC
> 
> Big East = 0-2


:laugh: Flashback...


----------



## ATLien

I'm freaking 3-4, LOL. Good news is all the picks I got wrong, it was just for one round. Didn't carry over, yet.


----------



## MLKG

UCLA starting to play serious. 

This isn't the same as Winthrop-Tennessee. UCLA clearly outclasses Belmont. They play great defense and rebound well. I don't know what they were doing offensively to start the game. They started out playing very unfocussed but are starting to roll.


----------



## sMaK

TheATLien said:


> I'm freaking 3-4, LOL. Good news is all the picks I got wrong, it was just for one round. Didn't carry over, yet.


Same here man, I'm 4-3, though.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I hope Tyrus Thomas is ok... :gopray: 

He is _so_ vital to LSU success...


----------



## GNG

Jsimo12 said:


> SEC = 3-0
> Big East = 1-2


:banana:


----------



## HKF

Rawse said:


> :banana:


You know damn well Tennessee and Bama will more than likely fall in the next round.


----------



## GNG

Diable said:


> Is Belmont in Tennessee?I know there was a civil war battle in Tennessee by that name.There's a Belmont Abbey near Charlotte,but they aren't even division 1 probably.


Belmont is in Nashville.


----------



## GNG

HKF said:


> You know damn well Tennessee and Bama will more than likely fall in the next round.


Not only that, but I picked Bama to lose to Marquette, and UT to lose to Wichita St.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

HKF said:


> You know damn well Tennessee and Bama will more than likely fall in the next round.


I had Tennessee losing in the next round but I think that will wake them up and theyll win the next round then lose.

Bama is done...

The Big East is just like you said the top 2 teams a great and the rest is average...


----------



## HKF

UCLA up 12 at halftime. Their defense is just stifling.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

So whose got the LSU - Iona game on aside from me?


----------



## HKF

I picked Iona the hometown team for me. Should be an awesome game.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Tasmin Mitchell is my favorite player on this LSU team. The kid just does everything it takes to win...


----------



## Nimreitz

Jsimo12 said:


> So whose got the LSU - Iona game on aside from me?


I would like to watch the Zags game unless/until Gonzaga stats to pull away, after that I'll check out your boys. LSU isn't much of a national TV team, so I'd really like to see Tasmin and Tyrus in a big game.

I say it to myself everytime I see him, but Raivio looks like a 7th grader.

Nothing wrong with the name "Dominique", it's just not Dominic James' name.

I'm 4-3, including losing an Elite 8 team in Marquette. Yikes. Also missed on Nevada and Oklahoma, but didn't have them getting out of the next round.


----------



## HKF

Iona is not going to go away. UNC-W and GW are playing well too.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

Iona can win this one. The guards have done a good job of pushing the pace in this one, and they don't looked overmatched athletically at all. The Soliver layin over Thomas +1 really says it all.


----------



## HKF

Iona up 3 and playing very well.


----------



## HKF

Belmont is being quickly ushered out of the tournament.


----------



## The Truth

Iona is looking very good. Too bad Voogd is back on the bench, I enjoyed watching him get scorched.


----------



## HKF

Gonzaga is not a very good team. Morrison is great, but the team around him is poor. This Xavier team shouldn't even be in the game.


----------



## Scinos

Belmont's been locked down...28 points on .255 shooting. 

Outscored 23-5 so far in the second half.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Ah go Musketeers.. keep up the winning so far of teams the Illini has played  .. I also picked them because I felt they may be able to knock off the Zags.. they had a good chance really..

Ok so I think I'm headed out here.. If Illinois loses to the Air Force I'll probably dissappear for the night :laugh:


----------



## zagsfan20

HKF said:


> Gonzaga is not a very good team. Morrison is great, but the team around him is poor. This Xavier team shouldn't even be in the game.


Ignorance is bliss...

ever heard of JP Batista or one of the best defenders in the nation Erroll Knight...


----------



## Diable

This Goldsberry guy for UNCW is a terrific passer.I think he had a terrific game last year in the NCAA too.


----------



## Your Answer

HKF said:


> Where is Kawika at? He called this one and I figured that Belmont would have to shoot the 3 well.


WOW Nevermind my paged got messed up and didnt refresh or somethin my bad


----------



## Nimreitz

zagsfan20 said:


> Ignorance is bliss...
> 
> ever heard of JP Batista or one of the best defenders in the nation Erroll Knight...


33-26


----------



## HKF

zagsfan20 said:


> Ignorance is bliss...
> 
> ever heard of JP Batista or one of the best defenders in the nation Erroll Knight...


Your Gonzaga homerism is just comical at this point. This team is garbage.


----------



## Diable

Xavier had no chance at all to get into the tourney b4 they won the A10 tourney...And they are still the best team Gonzaga has played in about seven weeks.


----------



## zagsfan20

HKF said:


> Your Gonzaga homerism is just comical at this point. This team is garbage.


Its the first half bro...Morrison will catch fire in the 2nd half and it will be all over...

its funny how you always spouts off about Gonzaga being "garbage" when they're a 3 seed and were ranked 5th in the nation...


----------



## MLKG

UCLA showing why I picked them to win it all with their defense.

In other news, I love CBS.










There was a game going on in the Gonzaga slot... I don't know why the print screen messed that up.


----------



## Nimreitz

If Gonzaga does not make it to the Sweet 16 I am not only going to throw it in your face in every thread you post in for the next year, but I'm also going to PM you with a message that could only be described as mean or heartless.


----------



## HKF

Damn Mike that is so big. Time to get on to page 13 for me. It makes my browser all wacky.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

So no credence to the theory that Gonzaga plays down to its competition? They haven't blow out anybody this year...yet they still battled UConn down to the final play.


----------



## AirJordan™

Xavier is leading by 3 at the Half.


----------



## MLKG

HKF said:


> Damn Mike that is so big. Time to get on to page 13 for me. It makes my browser all wacky.


Yeah, that was about the most ineffiecient thing that could possibly be done.... it's better now.

I'm surprised my computer is able to run 4 games at the same time without any skipping whatsoever. It's beautiful.


----------



## Diable

Karl Hobbs with the quick TO.


----------



## Your Answer

Mike luvs KG said:


> UCLA showing why I picked them to win it all with their defense.
> 
> In other news, I love CBS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a game going on in the Gonzaga slot... I don't know why the print screen messed that up.


The only thing that sux is they are about 2 to 3 minutes behind realtime so if your watching the game on tv and another on the computer you see the score up in the top corner of the tv screen be4 they actually score on your computer so i gave up on it


----------



## Diable

Maybe I should root for GW.Wilmington really looks good right now,they are getting open shots and knocking them down...If I was a post player I would want that Goldsberry guy on my team.


----------



## Premier

I need UNC-W, Gonzaga, and LSU to win (I was very tempted to take Iona, though).


----------



## HKF

GW is trying to go out with a whimper it seems.


----------



## HKF

Wow what an awesome shot by Goldsberry.


----------



## GNG

zagsfan20 said:


> Ignorance is bliss...
> 
> ever heard of JP Batista or one of the best defenders in the nation Erroll Knight...


I heard they suck.

Morrison can't fend off this mediocre Xavier team by himself.


----------



## lempbizkit

GW sucks. I fail to be impressed by them everytime I see them last year and this year but I continue to believe the hype and pick them. Go Xavier though.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Im very impressed with Solliver and Burtt. Those guys are quick! I think LSU will continue to grind it out though. Glen Davis is to much for them over the long haul. LSU better not keep it close because Iona doesnt seem to believe they are an underdog. 

Im impressed with Iona...

If Ben Voogd gets in this game one more time im going to hurl. I've been saying since he showed up on campus he IS NOT a SEC caliber player. Wasted scholarship...


----------



## Diable

I watched Iona play Kentucky earlier this year...You better know where their guards are before you throw a pass or put the ball on the floor.Those guys will take your candy and run the other way with it.


----------



## GNG

GW rolled over and died. I knew that was a bad move to pick them over Wilmington (basically) at home.

Reminds me of when Gonzaga got screwed in the seeding three or four years ago and then proved they didn't deserve it. Got beat by the Wyoming Cowboys or someone in pretty convincing fashion.

Pathetic.


----------



## Nimreitz

I saw some ESPN feature on Goldsberry during the conference tournament, I guess he was a freshman starter on UNCW; they made the tournament and lost to Maryland on that amazing buzzer beater by Nicholas and now they haven't been back to the Dance since. And now Goldsberry's leading them back on a mission. Cool piece.


----------



## GNG

Gonzaga. How embarrassing.

HKF is right. That supporting cast is a joke. Xavier screams "14 seed" and they're not having much of a problem.


----------



## HKF

Iona is falling apart, but still hanging.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Ugh! Voogd is back in the game :curse:

Iona makes their run now...


----------



## Coatesvillain

Looks like prediction of Gonzaga not getting out of the first weekend could be right. Come on Xavier!


----------



## HKF

GW on a 15-0 run. WOW. This is why I picked them. Thank goodness they decided to play now.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Coatesvillain said:


> Looks like prediction of Gonzaga not getting out of the first weekend could be right. Come on Xavier!


Man I thought about doing that but I didnt have the balls to do it. I figured Adam Morrison would be good for two wins by himself. 

ESPN blinded me I didnt know any better. Forgive me I was misled!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angel:


----------



## Geaux Tigers

HKF said:


> GW on a 15-0 run. WOW. This is why I picked them. Thank goodness they decided to play now.


Whats ole Regis Koundjia doing...?


----------



## GNG

Switch me over to the GW game, so I can see if I spoke too soon. 

I'm tired of watching the Muskies carve up Gonzaga.


----------



## Diable

UNC W must have really stunk while they had me switched over to the Gonzaga game.It looked like a total beatdown and now GW has another chance to take the lead.


----------



## HKF

Unbelievable that GW went on a 19-0 run. 67-66 GW leads. This is wild.


----------



## GNG

Did Pops' leg magically heal? What's going on over there???

Man, I take it back GW...I take it back.


----------



## The Truth

zagsfan20 said:


> Ignorance is bliss...
> 
> ever heard of JP Batista or one of the best defenders in the nation Erroll Knight...



zagsfan, with all due respect, you've been arguing all season that Morrison has carried the team nearly by himself.

FWIW, I think Batista is severely overlooked.


----------



## GNG

Thanks for coming, Air Force. Illinois goes on its first big run of the night.


----------



## HKF

The Seahawks are struggling if the Ball is not in Goldsberry's hands.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Raivio sucks. :laugh:


----------



## GNG

Who was that team that was playing before George Washington showed up?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Makes me wonder what would have happened had Gonzaga's conference tournament not been on their homecourt. Conference refs gave them two games.

Gonzaga welcome to a real (fair) tournament...

WoW...


----------



## The Truth

Jsimo12 said:


> Man I thought about doing that but I didnt have the balls to do it. I figured Adam Morrison would be good for two wins by himself.
> 
> ESPN blinded me I didnt know any better. Forgive me I was misled!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angel:



The game is hardly over!

Gonzaga has displayed the ability to come from behind this season.


----------



## HKF

Iona is falling apart.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Looks to me like Tyrus Thomas and Pops Mensa-Bonsu took some magic juice at halftime or something....

Neither appear to be hurting to much...


----------



## GNG

Here comes Morrison. He's out to save these chumps.

EDIT: Wow, and then Ted Valentines calls him for traveling. Wow, wow, wow...


----------



## MLKG

Why does CBS assume that just because you are in a Big Ten state, you want them to cut away to Illinois....

Nevermind, they just put GW on.


----------



## GNG

_Now_ the Bulldogs start to play like a ranked team. Good thing, the boo-birds were coming out.


----------



## GNG

UNC-Wilmington burns their final timeout? With 99 seconds left?

That's going to hurt.


----------



## Diable

How the hell can air force be a 13 seed if Winthrop is a 15 seed.That is completely idiotic.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

WOW! Big time three pointer by UNCW!


----------



## The Truth

Holy crap. What a shot by Carter.


----------



## Premier

TJ Carter is my idol.


----------



## Diable

Damn that was a big time shot.Seahawks up a deuce with about 24 seconds left I think.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

GW = lower seed than Winthrop?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Fouled On A Three Are You Kidding Me!?


----------



## The Truth

I don't think he touched him. Terrible shot.


----------



## Premier

Scratch that.

*you do not foul on a three-point attempt, especially when you're up two with eleven seconds left.* ****.


----------



## Premier

OT!

He didn't get it off. That sucks.


----------



## The Truth

Terrible execution by both teams!


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Carter didnt have to stop and pull up for that three he could have kept dribbling and got a closer shot...


----------



## The Truth

Premier said:


> Scratch that.
> 
> *you do not foul on a three-point attempt, especially when you're up two with eleven seconds left.* ****.



I don't think he touched him at all. I went back and looked at it again. Great flop.


----------



## MLKG

Oh man, if GW would have completed that break to win the game.... that would have gone up there with the all-time finishes.


----------



## Diable

I should have gotten some tickets,but I didn't care about this game and I hope the Duke game isn't near this exciting.


----------



## DWest Superstar

WTF we are about to go into OT then get blacked out?

I know we can watch it on sportsline but it's a minute off


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Tyrus Thomas looked good that game. LSU needs to get its guards ready to play tomorrow or it wont be a good ending for the Tigers. 

Dear Coach Brady,
Ben Voogd sucks. Tell Darrel Mitchell and Garret Temple they have to play the entire game or we lose. Way to waste a scholarship.

Sincerely,
Jsimo12

Geaux Tigers :wink:


----------



## Jonathan Watters

Good lord Gonzaga can't play D. That 6 point lead might as well be 20 with the way Xavier is tearing them up.


----------



## HKF

Hell of a basketball game going on in Greensboro.


----------



## Premier

:rofl:

Morrison with a backcourt violation. Meanwhile, UNC-W is hitting big shots.


----------



## The Truth

HUGE shot by Morrison.


----------



## AirJordan™

Williams! 

Williams takes the lead for GW.


----------



## Premier

What the hell? CBS is handling this all wrong. OT games do not get blacked out.


----------



## HKF

The Zags are not a good basketball team, but luckily Xavier is much worse.


----------



## AirJordan™

Premier said:


> What the hell? CBS is handling this all wrong. OT games do not get blacked out.


What? I'm up here in Canada, and it's not blacked out.


----------



## zagsfan20

HKF said:


> The Zags are not a good basketball team, but luckily Xavier is much worse.


[strike]You're a big **** talker[/strike]....

[strike]Is that all you do is talk ****?[/strike] No personal insults


----------



## The Truth

Morrison just let him drive right by.


----------



## Premier

Why does Goldsberry think he can score? Give it to Carter. UNC-W must not blow this.


----------



## HKF

zagsfan20 said:


> [strike]You're a big **** talker....
> 
> Is that all you do is talk ****?[/strike]


:rofl:


----------



## AirJordan™

George Washington defeats UNC Wilmington 88-85 in OT.


----------



## The Truth

Morrison with some huge boards down the stretch.


----------



## GNG

Too much Adam Morrison.


----------



## Premier

Damn...

8-3 right now. I have Indiana over Gonzaga in the second-round.


----------



## rainman

The Truth said:


> Morrison with some huge boards down the stretch.


that's why he's an all american


----------



## MLKG

That's the stuff I've been talking about with Morrison.

Gonzaga really is not a great basketball team, they are good, but not great. A lot of their games are close down the stretch, but Morrison just wins them.

He can't play defense but he always comes up with the ball when Gonzaga needs it most. I hate beating the Larry Bird comparison to death - but he's the exact same player.... in the same way that Kobe is the exact same player as Jordan. That doesn't mean they are as good, or that they are necessarily even close to being as good, but their game is exactly the same.


----------



## zagsfan20

zagsfan20 said:


> [strike]You're a big **** talker[/strike]....
> 
> [strike]Is that all you do is talk ****?[/strike] No personal insults


How is that an insult, its sayin the truth....

all that dude spews is know-it all B.S.

Yea, dude he's from Peoria and played with some cool NBA stars and all....  heh. that really makes you a super cyber cool dude :rock:


----------



## Diable

Gonzaga fans are just lucky they aren't more _upset._I don't see how you can get mad when someone says they aren't that good when Gonzaga does everything they can to convince people that they aren't that good.Xavier is not even a mediocre basketball team and Gonzaga is lucky as hell they couldn't make plays down the stretch.


----------



## Nimreitz

Yeah, I'm 8-3 as well. I'll take it. As long as my Final Four teams hang around I'm happy.


----------



## The Truth

Mike luvs KG said:


> That's the stuff I've been talking about with Morrison.
> 
> Gonzaga really is not a great basketball team, they are good, but not great. A lot of their games are close down the stretch, but Morrison just wins them.
> 
> He can't play defense but he always comes up with the ball when Gonzaga needs it most. I hate beating the Larry Bird comparison to death - but he's the exact same player.... in the same way that Kobe is the exact same player as Jordan. That doesn't mean they are as good, or that they are necessarily even close to being as good, but their game is exactly the same.



I can't agree with that. Bird was a FAR superior rebounder and passer. He was much more of an all-around player than Morrison.

Morrison fans, please don't interpret this as an insult to Morrison.


----------



## zagsfan20

Diable said:


> Gonzaga fans are just lucky they aren't more _upset._I don't see how you can get mad when someone says they aren't that good when Gonzaga does everything they can to convince people that they aren't that good.Xavier is not even a mediocre basketball team and Gonzaga is lucky as hell they couldn't make plays down the stretch.


They win games, thats all that matters.


----------



## One on One

Watch out for SDSU next round....the Zags are lucky to escape. No team in the country *****es more about lack of respect than the Zags yet they haven't done anything in the last 5 years. They should just shut up and stop whining about seeding cause it really looks bad when you barely squeak by a 14.


----------



## Coatesvillain

7-5. It's over for me.


----------



## One on One

On a sidenote, I wish ESPN or Turner had the NCAA rights. There was nothing CBS could really do having two great games finish at the same time since they only have 1 station.


----------



## MLKG

In other news, I'm now 10-1 in my money bracket. The only loss being Nevada-Montana. I've never started this well before.

For the rest of the night I have:

Illinois over Air Force
San Diego State over Indiana
Texas A&M over Syracuse
Washington over Utah State
Duke over Southern


----------



## lempbizkit

Xavier with the backdoor cover made my night.


----------



## rainman

One on One said:


> Watch out for SDSU next round....the Zags are lucky to escape. No team in the country *****es more about lack of respect than the Zags yet they haven't done anything in the last 5 years. They should just shut up and stop whining about seeding cause it really looks bad when you barely squeak by a 14.



they actually said they were happy with their seeding, sounds like you're the one doing the whining here.


----------



## zagsfan20

Mark my words....

Utah St. will beat Washington...


----------



## One on One

Coatesvillain said:


> 7-5. It's over for me.


I don't know what your bracket looks like, but one thing I've finally learned to deal with is the unpredictable first round doesn't really matter all that much. The key is just keeping as many sweet 16s and of course elite 8s, etc. alive. If you miss a first round pick, it's really no big deal unless you had them going further. This is why I only pick a few big upsets now. I had Xavier and unfortunately they couldn't pull it out, but I'm still in the ballgame if SDSU comes through tonight.


----------



## One on One

rainman said:


> they actually said they were happy with their seeding, sounds like you're the one doing the whining here.


I'm talking about in year's past...this team has whined for so long that the seeding comittee doesn't want to deal with putting them at a lower seed. Look at GW, an 8 seed with a great record. That's what the Zags deserve. But since they've *****ed for the last 5 years about seeding, the national media and seeding just want them to shut up.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

One on One said:


> Watch out for SDSU next round....the Zags are lucky to escape. No team in the country *****es more about lack of respect than the Zags yet they haven't done anything in the last 5 years. They should just shut up and stop whining about seeding cause it really looks bad when you barely squeak by a 14.


How many times this season has Gonzaga faced a defecit going into the final minutes, only to have Morrison take over? Eight? Ten? A dozen? 

How many times before people realize that Gonzaga's close wins have nothing to with luck, and everything to do with that ugly kid featured in my avatar?


----------



## One on One

Jonathan Watters said:


> How many times this season has Gonzaga faced a defecit going into the final minutes, only to have Morrison take over? Eight? Ten? A dozen?
> 
> How many times before people realize that Gonzaga's close wins have nothing to with luck, and everything to do with that ugly kid featured in my avatar?


Who cares...they play nobody. The graphic today told the whole story...zags haven't even made the sweet 16 in like 5 or 6 years yet them and their fans think they are "elite" :rotf:


----------



## HKF

Zagsfan is mad because his National Championship pick was just outlandish and foolish. I can't help it that you're team isn't that good.

Heck Bradley isn't going to beat Kansas, but I don't care. It's simply the truth.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

My Prediction:

Southern beats Duke and meets LSU Sweet 16 and its a Baton Rouge team vs Baton Rouge team and ends up being the spark that starts a new civil war in the south due to the racial and socio-economic makeups of each school within such a small distance.

:laugh:


----------



## Your Answer

zagsfan20 said:


> Mark my words....
> 
> Utah St. will beat Washington...


They better f'n not i got them going to the Final Four lol

Im 9-2 for my bracket right now pretty happy about that


----------



## lempbizkit

Air Force is hanging in.


----------



## One on One

Zags should try to go to the Pac 10 if they are serious about building a program.


----------



## Your Answer

HKF said:


> Heck Bradley isn't going to beat Kansas, but I don't care. It's simply the truth.


I think you will be surprised about the outcome of that game


----------



## Diable

You picked Washington to go to the Final Four?The only decent team they've beaten all year is UCLA.They would have been a bubble team if the Bruins could have won those two games.


----------



## Your Answer

Diable said:


> You picked Washington to go to the Final Four?The only decent team they've beaten all year is UCLA.They would have been a bubble team if the Bruins could have won those two games.


Only because that bracket is extremely weak imo They play Utah State and then either Illinois or Air Force so i see them definetly getting to the sweet 16 and then im taking my feeling that they will beat UConn after that


----------



## One on One

My Final 4:

Duke
UCLA
UConn
BC (phew, survive and advance)


----------



## Premier

Actually, I wouldn't mind the Air Force over Illinois upset. Everyone in my pool has Illinois in the Sweet Sixteen except for me (I have Washington). It's not going to happen, but if it does, it wouldn't be the end of the world.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Haha Im going to watch Duke vs Southern cause its a local team. It would heinously mess my bracket up but... GO JAGS!


----------



## Jonathan Watters

Diable said:


> You picked Washington to go to the Final Four?The only decent team they've beaten all year is UCLA.They would have been a bubble team if the Bruins could have won those two games.


Just one question: How many more games does Morrison have to win before Gonzaga is decent?


----------



## Premier

Nevermind that...


----------



## One on One

Jsimo12 said:


> Haha Im going to watch Duke vs Southern cause its a local team. It would heinously mess my bracket up but... GO JAGS!


Heh, I'm a Duke fan and of course I think Duke will win, but they could struggle. Delaware State gave Duke fits last year with their crazy inverted offense. Curious what southern might try this year.


----------



## One on One

Jonathan Watters said:


> Just one question: How many more games does Morrison have to win before Gonzaga is decent?



Well, Morrison is good, obviously, but the Zags are 2-3 against tournament teams (counting the Xavier win)...ooooh what a force lol.


----------



## Nimreitz

Watters, come on man, you know that close games are random. How many times does it have to be proven statistically, how many times do Pomeroy's top 5 Pythag teams need to make the elite 8? That is based on scoring, not records, and a few points here and there won't change a pythag winning percentage, and yet it is still relevant when it comes to tournament time.

Texas A&M go up 8 early.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

So because Ken Pomeroy says it, that makes it true? 

Did you people watch Gonzaga at all before the WCC tourney?


----------



## DaBruins

been a good day IMO. And for us bruins especially, we really gave a shallacking to those other bruins. Held them to almost half their season average.


----------



## One on One

Watters, your last 3 posts are sarcastic rhetorical questions, I'm quite concerned.


----------



## Diable

Jonathan Watters said:


> Just one question: How many more games does Morrison have to win before Gonzaga is decent?


What the hell does that have to do with the University of Washington?


----------



## Jonathan Watters

Check out Washington's schedule...


----------



## HKF

Syracuse coming out slowly already. C'mon Cuse.


----------



## The Truth

HKF said:


> Syracuse coming out slowly already. C'mon Cuse.



Go A&M!!!!

:wink:


----------



## Brian34Cook

Final: Illinois 78 - Air Force 69 (LOL at the stupid finish for Illinois to make the game closer!)

Dee Brown: 8 pts (1/7 FG), 8 boards, 10 assists, 2 steals
Jamar Smith: 20 pts (6/9 3PT), 3 boards
Brian Randle: 15 pts, 7 boards
Warren Carter: 12 pts
Augustine: 10 pts, 2 boards
Pruitt: 8 pts, 6 boards
McBride: 5 pts

For some reason I never felt that good with that win but what a nice balanced game tonight.. Rip on Dee's shooting and lack of scoring but goodness.. he balled his behind off.. Jamar Smith.. Deadly shooter.. I told ya'll about him.. I think it's awesome, this was by far his best game of the year under the circumstances.. And I CANT forget the job Warren Carter did off the bench.. Easily his best game I've saw from him this year, unless I'm forgetting something. 

So does Illinois matchup better with Utah State or Washington?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

The Truth said:


> Go A&M!!!!
> 
> :wink:


Im with you... :clap:


----------



## HKF

I'll be back tomorrow morning. Night fellas. 8-4 heading into the last set of ball games.

Indiana is turning it up a notch. San Diego State isn't good enough to win this game IMO.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Brian34Cook said:


> Final: Illinois 78 - Air Force 69 (LOL at the stupid finish for Illinois to make the game closer!)
> 
> Dee Brown: 8 pts (1/7 FG), 8 boards, 10 assists, 2 steals
> Jamar Smith: 20 pts (6/9 3PT), 3 boards
> Brian Randle: 15 pts, 7 boarads
> Warren Carter: 12 pts
> Augustine: 10 pts, 2 boards
> Pruitt: 8 pts, 6 boards
> McBride: 5 pts
> 
> For some reason I never felt that good with that win but what a nice balanced game tonight.. Rip on Dee's shooting and lack of scoring but goodness.. he balled his behind off.. Jamar Smith.. Deadly shooter.. I told ya'll about him.. I think it's awesome, this was by far his best game of the year under the circumstances.. And I CANT forget the job Warren Carter did off the bench.. Easily his best game I've saw from him this year, unless I'm forgetting something.
> 
> *So does Illinois matchup better with Utah State or Washington?*


I wouldn't want any part of Brandon Roy. I got yall winning vs Washington though...:wink:


----------



## Brian34Cook

Jsimo12 said:


> I wouldn't want any part of Brandon Roy. I got yall winning vs Washington though...:wink:


Neither do I.. He's scary :laugh:


----------



## zagsfan20

San Diego St. will win this game....That Indiana team is heartless...


----------



## ATLien

8-4. Yay. Not bad.

Just need Texas A&M, and Indiana to come back.


----------



## The Truth

The Big 2 filling it up for Duke...

NOBODY else is doing a damn thing. Duke only up 9 at the half.


----------



## Nimreitz

Sitting at 9-3 right now with my late picks being Duke, A&M, SDSU, and Washington.

But I do have an Elite 8 team out in Marquette.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

:rotf:


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Nimreitz said:


> Sitting at 9-3 right now with my late picks being Duke, A&M, SDSU, and Washington.
> 
> *But I do have an Elite 8 team out in Marquette*.


 :nah:


----------



## The Truth

Jonathan Watters said:


> :rotf:


My reaction was more of the horrified variety.


----------



## The Truth

:laugh: Has anyone noticed the "boss button" on the ncaa on demand internet viewer? If you click the button, it automatically changes the viewer to a spreadsheet called "financial statements" with a bunch of numbers on the spreadsheet. You just click anywhere on the spreadsheet and it changes back tot he viewer. :laugh:


----------



## Geaux Tigers

The Truth said:


> :laugh: Has anyone noticed the "boss button" on the ncaa on demand internet viewer? If you click the button, it automatically changes the viewer to a spreadsheet called "financial statements" with a bunch of numbers on the spreadsheet. You just click anywhere on the spreadsheet and it changes back tot he viewer. :laugh:


Thats awesome!


----------



## Nimreitz

Yeah, if I was working instead of sitting on the couch for 13 hours today on spring break that would really come in handy.


----------



## The Truth

Duke is garbage right now. Turnover city.


----------



## The Truth

Nimreitz said:


> Yeah, if I was working instead of sitting on the couch for 13 hours today on spring break that would really come in handy.



Shut up....I don't even want to hear about your spring break!


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Go Jags! If they win Im gonna drive to Southerns campus and party! :cheers:


----------



## GNG

The Truth said:


> Shut up....I don't even want to hear about your spring break!


I woke up at 11 today. Rolled out of bed and started watching basketball. Took time out during the break between the games today to check out _Good Night, and Good Luck_, and then started watching the ball games again.

Ahhhhhhh....


----------



## The Truth

Rawse said:


> I woke up at 11 today. Rolled out of bed and started watching basketball. Took time out during the break between the games today to check out _Good Night, and Good Luck_, and then started watching the ball games again.
> 
> Ahhhhhhh....



Don't worry, a life of misery and monotony awaits you!


----------



## Nimreitz

The Truth said:


> Shut up....I don't even want to hear about your spring break!


It's not like I'm in South Padre while watching the Tournament, I'm at home.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Jeez.. way to embarass us Indiana..


----------



## The Truth

Nimreitz said:


> It's not like I'm in South Padre while watching the Tournament, I'm at home.


Trust me, that's enough for me to hate you :wink:


----------



## MLKG

Anybody watching Indiana and San Diego State?

It looks like Dick Bavetta and the Lakers out there. San Diego is getting absolutely JOBBED on foul calls. There have been like 4 completely phantom reach in fouls in this half alone, and one very obvious tie up that didn't get called.

And San Diego is STILL winning. Although with the penalty coming soon it's going to be tough to hang on.


----------



## Diable

Redick just passed Hank Gaithers for 17th on the all time scoring list


----------



## The Truth

Diable said:


> Redick just passed Hank Gaithers for 17th on the all time scoring list


He should have made the shot left handed. :smile:


----------



## Jonathan Watters

Mohamed Abukar looking great for SDSU.


----------



## The Truth

Duke finally pulling away. Shel and JJ are just too much. Too bad nobody else on the team decided to show up tonight.


----------



## The Truth

Holy crap, Indiana just took the lead.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Nice comeback by the Hoosiers.. now dont lose!!!!!!


----------



## MLKG

Another phantom foul on San Diego, this time it leads to a 3 point play, Indiana sets up the press after the free throw, turnover, and a 3.

A bad call leads to a 4 point swing.


----------



## GNG

Looks like the real Syracuse showed up.

Another Big East triumph.


----------



## The Truth

Rawse said:


> Looks like the real Syracuse showed up.
> 
> Another Big East triumph.



:banana: 

I picked that one too!


----------



## MLKG

Wow, San Diego State is a fun team to watch. This is the first time I've seen them play this year, so I don't know if they are like this all the time. But they have a couple very high skill, mobile big guys in Mohamed Abukar and Marcus Slaughter. Those two are playing a great game.


----------



## Your Answer

God I hate Macnamera i knew i should of never picked his *** nice 0'fer he knocked out the 1st sweet 16 team of mine. "You Bum!"


----------



## GNG

Oh, Goofy White Guy. Will you ever learn? Or does Sarcastic Asian Man have to condescend to you again?

These Cingular commercials aren't fresh anymore.


----------



## Brian34Cook

:clap: :banana: :clap:


----------



## The Truth

Brian34Cook said:


> :clap: :banana: :clap:


great pic


----------



## Nimreitz

I think the best part about Indiana losing to SDSU is that it makes Packer and Nantz look even dumber. But this entire day has been pretty much all about doing that. Hopefully they kick off their morning telecast with an apology to all the mid major conferences. Yeah, I'm sure that will happen.


----------



## HKF

G-Mac scored no points for the first time in his career, in his final game. Damn you Jim Boeheim.

IU killing me. I had them in the Elite Eight, playing hard for Mike Davis. Mike Davis if you lose this game, you need to walk home.


----------



## Your Answer

Nimreitz said:


> I think the best part about Indiana losing to SDSU is that it makes Packer and Nantz look even dumber. But this entire day has been pretty much all about doing that. Hopefully they kick off their morning telecast with an apology to all the mid major conferences. Yeah, I'm sure that will happen.


you do know there is 2 minutes left in the game right?


----------



## HKF

IU down 1.


----------



## Nimreitz

I know there's still time left, I just like to jump to conclusions.


----------



## Your Answer

Nimreitz said:


> I know there's still time left, I just like to jump to conclusions.


well I hope you jinxed them :biggrin:


----------



## GNG

Both of these teams are just P...U.

IU, SDSU, Gonzaga and Xavier - the worst pod in the entire tournament.


----------



## The Truth

Shelden and JJ: 57 points
Rest of Duke: 13 points

That does not bode well for the rest of the tourney.


----------



## Your Answer

Indiana ball down 1, 13 seconds left


----------



## GNG

What a brainfreeze by Heath!

Indiana has a chance to steal this!


----------



## Geaux Tigers

The Truth said:


> Shelden and JJ: 57 points
> Rest of Duke: 13 points
> 
> That does not bode well for the rest of the tourney.


Makes me a little more optimistic for my Tigers if we can get past TAMU...


----------



## Brian34Cook

Wonder what mental mistake Indiana makes now :rofl:


----------



## HKF

Rawse said:


> Both of these teams are just P...U.
> 
> IU, SDSU, Gonzaga and Xavier - the worst pod in the entire tournament.


I have to agree.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Wow deflected ball helps Vaden.. nice bucket


----------



## The Truth

crap...wide open 3 off of a broken play.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

YESSSSSSSSSSS my bracket is looking pretty good if IU can hold on...


----------



## HKF

SOB, Robert Vaden.


----------



## Your Answer

What a shot!!!! lol that big dude wow i was hoping he would drive instead of shooting that 

Indiana up 2!, 3 seconds left!


----------



## Nimreitz

Sorry San Diego State


----------



## Premier

Who hit that three?

Whoever it was, he is my hero.


----------



## GNG

That side of beef Vaden might have just won the game.

What composure from a kid who doesn't look like he could have taken a three-pointer all year. That goes to show that if you line yourself up, take your time and concentrate, any college player should be able to knock that down.

Way to go.


----------



## The Truth

Jsimo12 said:


> Makes me a little more optimistic for my Tigers if we can get past TAMU...


Josh McRoberts made 2 field goals tonight. Those were the _only_ 2 field goals by anyone other than JJ and Shel.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Amazing.. SDSU throws it away!


----------



## Nimreitz

Here we go.... Bryce Drew Play........

God damn, what a fluke win. Stupid crap.


----------



## Your Answer

Brian34Cook said:


> Amazing.. SDSU throws it away!


lol yah he overthrew the court


----------



## MLKG

I can't believe San Diego State lost this game. Brandon Heath made one of the WORST mental mistakes I have ever seen. What could he possibly have been thinking?

Oh well. 14-2 on the day. I'll take it.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Wilmont gets both.. that should do it..

Final: Indiana 87 - SDSU 83


----------



## Geaux Tigers

The Truth said:


> Josh McRoberts made 2 field goals tonight. Those were the _only_ 2 field goals by anyone other than JJ and Shel.


Im growing more confident in that matchup. Glen Davis vs Sheldon Williams, Josh McRoberts vs Tyrus Thomas, Garret Temple vs JJ Redick...:biggrin:


----------



## HKF

Vaden has bailed out Killingsworth and his Anthony Mason like FT shooting.


----------



## Nimreitz

Rawse said:


> That side of beef Vaden might have just won the game.
> 
> What composure from a kid who doesn't look like he could have taken a three-pointer all year. That goes to show that if you line yourself up, take your time and concentrate, any college player should be able to knock that down.
> 
> Way to go.


Actually Vaden's a pretty good three point shooter.

The Botton half of my Oakland Bracket is so ugly. A solid 2 total points from those two pods. What the hell.


----------



## Your Answer

Well 13-3 today aint bad, but that Cuse game really angers me. I love how a person who scores 0 points in his last career college game can be the most underated player in the nation right?? Boheim should of shut up and let them keep printing the over-rated stories. Good ol' Gerry is nothing but a good 3 pt shooter nothing more


----------



## HKF

This is weird. Utah State is making a little run.

The 5 seeds I pick to win, lose. And the 12 seeds I pick to win, lose. 

I hate the 12-5 game in the NCAA tournament. It's just such a crap shoot.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Well I finish the day with a 13-3 bracket assuming Washington holds on which isnt a given either. 

3-1 Atlanta Region: Had Syracuse winning!
2-2 Oakland Region: Picked Xavier and Marquette
3-0 DC Region: 4-0 if Washington wins this game..
4-0 Minny Region: :clap:

not too shabby I suppose..


----------



## The Truth

Route I-76 said:


> Well 13-3 today aint bad, but that Cuse game really angers me. I love how a person who scores 0 points in his last career college game can be the most underated player in the nation right?? Boheim should of shut up and let them keep printing the over-rated stories. Good ol' Gerry is nothing but a good 3 pt shooter nothing more


He's not even a very good 3 point shooter.


----------



## adarsh1

****ing ****. I hate Indiana after that ****ing traitor Marco ****ing Killingsworth transferred there and now this ****. My bracket is so screwed up. I am 9-6. I had UNCW, San Diego State, Marquette, Seton Hall, Nevada, and Oklahoma. Wow I am going to kill someone


----------



## dmilesai

I don't even know if I wanna watch anymore games after seeing SDSU blow that game. WHAT the hell was Brandon Heath thinking throwing up quick shot after quick shot then making the dumbest mistake ever at the end. WHY the hell do you play Camara in a game of this magnitude. HOW the hell does Slaughter miss the front end of a one and one. HOW did Richie Williams make so many lazy passes at the end. It's like they wanted to give everyone in San Diego a heart attack and make them want to kill themselves.

I don't even give a damn about my bracket which I'm usually so excited about every year. Even though I did pick every game right except this one and Marquette.


----------



## The Truth

dmilesai said:


> I don't even know if I wanna watch anymore games after seeing SDSU blow that game. WHAT the hell was Brandon Heath thinking throwing up quick shot after quick shot then making the dumbest mistake ever at the end. WHY the hell do you play Camara in a game of this magnitude. HOW the hell does Slaughter miss the front end of a one and one. HOW did Richie Williams make so many lazy passes at the end. It's like they wanted to give everyone in San Diego a heart attack and make them want to kill themselves.


sorry man.


----------



## ATLien

Wasn't Abukar an ex-Harrick transfer? He played good, but damn. Indiana got lucky as hell with that backcourt turnover. Lucky as hell. I went 11-4 so far.


----------



## GNG

adarsh1 said:


> ****ing ****. I hate Indiana after that ****ing traitor Marco ****ing Killingsworth transferred there and now this ****. My bracket is so screwed up. I am 9-6. I had UNCW, San Diego State, Marquette, Seton Hall, Nevada, and Oklahoma. Wow I am going to kill someone


Count to 10. :krazy:


----------



## Premier

12-3 with Indiana's win. I have Washington over Utah State.


----------



## adarsh1

Indiana is the ****tiest team that advanced today. Next to George Washington. Hopefully, my final four picks, Duke and Gonzaga beat the crap out of them and while they're at it, Adam Morrison can break Killingsworths' ankles


----------



## Geaux Tigers

*Wins*
Duke
Texas A&M
LSU
Indiana
Gonzaga
UCLA
Illinois
Tennessee
Montana
Boston College
U.W. Milwaukee
Florida

*Losses*
George Washington
Alabama
Seton Hall

Waiting on Washington


----------



## adarsh1

Rawse said:


> Count to 10. :krazy:


lol sorry about that outburst. I just hate Marco Killingsworth, that's all.


----------



## GNG

12-4 after the first day.

Syracuse and Nevada screwed me, and then Utah State lays an egg. The 5-12 games weren't kind to me at all, and those are normally the games I always get right.

Marquette was the only other one I got wrong, but I could have gone either way on that game.

Luckily, I didn't lose any Sweet 16 teams.

Great first day!


----------



## Brian34Cook

God almighty.. Roy is gonna kill the Illini :sigh: (although I'm assuming Randle will attempt to D him up!)

Haha.. Then again the game isnt over yet for Washington.. never know


----------



## HKF

TheATLien said:


> Wasn't Abukar an ex-Harrick transfer? He played good, but damn. Indiana got lucky as hell with that backcourt turnover. Lucky as hell. I went 11-4 so far.


Florida. He left when he couldn't get consistent time from Billy D.


----------



## Brian34Cook

I stand corrected.. Roy.. scary scary scary.. AHHHHH!!!!


----------



## HKF

C'mon Utah State needs to get a stop.


----------



## HKF

Brandon Roy is showing why he will be a lotto pick.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

HKF said:


> Brandon Roy is showing why he will be a lotto pick.


Yup he and Carney will show what they have...


----------



## dmilesai

HKF said:


> Florida. He left when he couldn't get consistent time from Billy D.


He originally committed to Harrick though. Then there was that huge controversy down there in Georgia. Then he went to Florida.

He was so crazy in high school. In 8th grade, I remember watching him play and I was just in awe.


----------



## HKF

dmilesai said:


> He originally committed to Harrick though. Then there was that huge controversy down there in Georgia. Then he went to Florida.
> 
> He was so crazy in high school. In 8th grade, I remember watching him play and I was just in awe.


He committed during that Tony Cole madness? Didn't know that.


----------



## Your Answer

The Truth said:


> He's not even a very good 3 point shooter.


Your right, I was jus trying to not be an *** about and give the man a lil credit. but your right hes a decent 3 pt shooter at best.


----------



## ATLien

HKF said:


> He committed during that Tony Cole madness? Didn't know that.


Boy, I know my Georgia hoops!! Can't challenge me.

Tony Cole is going to some D3 college in Chicago now, lol. Read it the other day.


----------



## HKF

TheATLien said:


> Boy, I know my Georgia hoops!! Can't challenge me.
> 
> Tony Cole is going to some D3 college in Chicago now, lol. Read it the other day.


Is he still playing basketball? :dead:


----------



## Your Answer

Well heres the sum of my tourny day

Atlanta: 3-1 (Cuse :curse: )

Oakland: 4-0 (my perfect region! :banana

Washington DC: 3-1 (Seton Hall, dont ask jus pure stupidity)

Minny: 3-1 (Nevada)

So overall 13-3 Overall im pretty happy but would of felt better if i didnt lose a sweet 16 team in Syracuse, Damn you Gerry! :curse:


----------



## JuniorNoboa

The Truth said:


> He's not even a very good 3 point shooter.


Don't worry - I hope JJ is playing hurt, and I will kick him when he's down. Hope Coach K's back goes out, and life's a ***** for him like in 1994/1995.


----------



## The Truth

JuniorNoboa said:


> Don't worry - I hope JJ is playing hurt, and I will kick him when he's down. Hope Coach K's back goes out, and life's a ***** for him like in 1994/1995.


Dude, chill.

I realize he was injured. All I said was that he's not that great a 3 point shooter. I wasn't the one that went on the anti-cuse tirade.


----------



## Diable

The problem with Syracuse in every game I have seen them lose is that you can focus on McNamara and take him away without worrying about anyone else taking up the slack.If you try hard enough you can stop any one player,but that is always going to give the other players oppurtunities.When you stop McNamara you beat Syracuse because noone else ever comes through when he has a bad game.


----------



## HKF

I really am stupid though. I said I know who I'm picking against in the first round in Syracuse, but then said I'm picking them if they get Texas A&M. LOL. This just goes to show I know nothing when it comes to the NCAA tournament. It's kind of funny.


----------



## Coatesvillain

HKF said:


> I really am stupid though. I said I know who I'm picking against in the first round in Syracuse, but then said I'm picking them if they get Texas A&M. LOL. This just goes to show I know nothing when it comes to the NCAA tournament. It's kind of funny.


Haha.. Got yo punk ***. :laugh:


----------



## FSH

Sucks for Gmac to go out this way..The guy has done so much in his career and all people are gonna be talking about is how he was "overrated" which is fn retarded because what has the guy done in his career? only win 2 straight big east titles and a national championship..Its not his flaut that he was hurt and his teammates cant step up like devo did in this game..just sucks to see a guy like him get so much **** when it isnt him that loses the games he does all he can it the team that got no heart..people really just need to leave the guy alone..


----------



## The Truth

Four_Season_Hustler said:


> Sucks for Gmac to go out this way..The guy has done so much in his career and all people are gonna be talking about is how he was "overrated" which is fn retarded because what has the guy done in his career? only win 2 straight big east titles and a national championship..Its not his flaut that he was hurt and his teammates cant step up like devo did in this game..just sucks to see a guy like him get so much **** when it isnt him that loses the games he does all he can it the team that got no heart..people really just need to leave the guy alone..


I think that people in the national media had too high of expectations of him.

You're right, he's a very good player and had a very good career; it's not his fault he didn't live up to the superstar billing. And I think it's unfair to him that some people expected him to.


----------



## zagsfan20

Nimreitz said:


> Actually Vaden's a pretty good three point shooter.
> 
> The Botton half of my Oakland Bracket is so ugly. A solid 2 total points from those two pods. What the hell.


thats what happens when you pick against the Zags


----------



## Carbo04

14-2 today. Who can top that?


----------



## sMaK

10-6. The tourney is crazy. I did better than SI though. They always suck.


----------



## Brian34Cook

zagsfan20 said:


> thats what happens when you pick against the Zags


Yea like OMG the Zags are awesome.. :woot:


----------



## zagsfan20

Here's how I did after the first day:

*Wins* 
Duke
G. Wash
LSU
Gonzaga
Alabama
UCLA
Illinois
Wichita St.
Tennessee
Boston College
UW Milwaukee
Florida

*Losses* 
Utah St.
Nevada
Syracuse
San Diego St.

12-4 as of now, good enough for a first place tie in my bracket...


----------



## zagsfan20

Brian34Cook said:


> Yea like OMG the Zags are awesome.. :woot:


Totally.


----------



## Nimreitz

zagsfan20 said:


> thats what happens when you pick against the Zags


Well, I actually did have them to win today.


----------



## Nimreitz

The Truth said:


> I think that people in the national media had too high of expectations of him.
> 
> You're right, he's a very good player and had a very good career; it's not his fault he didn't live up to the superstar billing. And I think it's unfair to him that some people expected him to.


That's what it is right there, he never should have gotten the superstar billing. He's a nice player and a starter on the National Title team, but come on, it's not like he was irreplacable, there were hundreds of players who could have stepped in for GMac that year and Cuse would have been fine. Then after that I think Hak deserves a lot more credit for Cuse. Now don't get me wrong, he's not a stiff like Forth, but GMac just wasn't as good as a lot of people wanted him to be. He accomplished a lot in his career though and it was completely unrealistic to ask him to carry the team in the Tourny this year, even after the Big East Tourny magic.


----------



## GNG

Northwestern State. One of the best endings I've ever seen. Whoa!

They came into Starkville and beat Mississippi State in overtime earlier in the year. I was impressed with them. They were a veteran team, and I expected them to play respectably. But I didn't foresee them beating Iowa.

Good thing I didn't have the Hawkeyes past the second round.


----------



## kansasalumn

To eliminate game threads in one thread, please post in threads that game threads for that day. Thanks.


----------

